# Grilled spring chinook



## hell fire grill (Feb 4, 2009)

Its time to start moving this stuff so when the fresh fish get here in a couple of months there will be room for them in the freezer. This is my favorite way to cook salmon. I keep it simple. Salt, pepper and garlic powder. I throw it on a hotter than hell grill grate. I think the thermo on my performer said 475ish this time. Start it skin side down, always skin on. I flip it a couple of times because I like the fireworks and I get a better feel for how well done it isent. I dont cook it, for myself, untill it flakes apart because most of the flavor is gone by the time it gets that well cooked. I want it so its just good and hot and cracked open a little in the thickest part. Nice and rare.


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2009)

That's enough to make a guy hungry!  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 4, 2009)

Cacus that looks mighty tasty!! Mmmmm, could ya send some over for my breakfast?


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Taste buds are going crazy!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm with ya slant, mine are running in overdrive today







great looking fish


----------



## beerguy (Feb 8, 2009)

That does it!  I am getting some salmon tommorow.


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

looks perfectly cooked to me :-)


----------



## hell fire grill (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks.


----------



## grothe (Feb 10, 2009)

That be some sweet salmon!!


----------



## bw0529 (Feb 10, 2009)

LOOKS GREAT Caucs...Can't wait till spring and get the flyrod out


----------

